# Need driver for Creation P-Cut CR630



## harveylester (May 6, 2011)

Does anybody know where I might be able to find the driver for a Creation P-Cut CR630?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Unfortunately there is not a driver for these cutters. You need to use programs that support these cutters such as Sign Blazer Elements, or Flexi Sign.


----------



## bjdbjd (Nov 14, 2010)

harveylester said:


> Does anybody know where I might be able to find the driver for a Creation P-Cut CR630?
> 
> Thanks!


you have a personal message...


----------



## oweyhughes (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm having problems too with my CR630, I've tried numerous places for the drivers, including p-cuts site but no luck so far, are they still available?

Also, on SBE, my machine is not listed, only the CT630, any ideas on adding my machine to the list?


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

That information is false. A driver for windows is required no matter what software you use. You can download a driver from PCS Imports in the downloads section.


----------

